# health care in spain



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

i keep reading on here about the health care in spain that you need this that n tuther well my partner had need to go to the local centro de salud on friday evening with a kidney infection [she has had this before in spain] well the service as before exellent in and out total time 40 mins injection for the pain and sickness 3 lots of tablets cost now 19.75 euros doctor said come back on monday to see how the meds are working only thind asked do you have an ehic card . what can you say for that service es bueno


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rangitoto said:


> i keep reading on here about the health care in spain that you need this that n tuther well my partner had need to go to the local centro de salud on friday evening with a kidney infection [she has had this before in spain] well the service as before exellent in and out total time 40 mins injection for the pain and sickness 3 lots of tablets cost now 19.75 euros doctor said come back on monday to see how the meds are working only thind asked do you have an ehic card . what can you say for that service es bueno


Absolutely correct. As a tourist needing emergency treatment, the service is excellent.

In fact, once you get any service, it's always good.

And there's the rub! If you are not a tourist but resident here, then there are many hoops that we have to try and jump through before we can use the system without having to pay a lot for it.

My worry is that you are declaring yourself as an Expat in Spain (that is, resident) so I assume that your partner is a s well. Using the EHIC card in this situation is illegal and this is why they are now cracking down on such people. (Obviously, if your flag is incorrect and you are only on holiday, then all is OK)


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

never asked if we were residents or tourists


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> never asked if we were residents or tourists


they should have - though they would rarely refuse someone in pain


if you're using your EHIC card here & you're resident here, you shouldn't be, it's that simple

if you're living here you really need to get your healthcare provision here sorted out, because the day WILL come when your card will be refused & they either refuse to treat or insist you pay upfront

I've heard of people here who didn't have EHICs having to pay in the region of 100€ just for a consultation at the local ambulatorio

of course, if you were on your hols - then :clap2: to Spanish healthcare


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

rangitoto said:


> never asked if we were residents or tourists


From your postings looks like you have been resident in Spain since October 2011.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

expat


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> expat


then as I said, you really need to get that sorted

have you registered as resident yet?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its easy enough to get emergency health care, but if you ever need ongoing medical assistance, then you wont be covered, unless you are either paying into the spanish system, have private care, or are pensioners and have filled out the S1

Jo xxx


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

Our old neighbours used the Spanish health system, using the old E111 forms and eventually they were sent a big bill for their healthcare as the system picked up that they were not covered under the Spanish system. That was about 4 years ago.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunhat said:


> Our old neighbours used the Spanish health system, using the old E111 forms and eventually they were sent a big bill for their healthcare as the system picked up that they were not covered under the Spanish system. That was about 4 years ago.


yes, I've heard of that happening too....


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

not a resident lookup the meaning of expat


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> not a resident lookup the meaning of expat


do you live here all year round?

if so, are you registered as resident - do you have a green resident registration certificate?

the law in Spain says that after 90 consecutive days here you have to register as resident


if you are here more than 182/365 days a year you should also be submitting tax returns - even if you have no income here

none of which has anything to do with any definition of expat you may have found in a dictionary


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rangitoto said:


> not a resident lookup the meaning of expat


 If you spend more than 90 days at a time in Spain then you need to be a resident for healthcare purposes. However, if you split your time between the two countries, then you should have filled in the S1, so that you can receive medical care while in Spain???

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

" An expatriate (in abbreviated form, expat) is a person temporarily or permanently residing in a country and culture other than that of the person's upbringing. "

" In its broadest sense, an expatriate is any person living in a different country from where he or she is a citizen. "
" . 'Expatriation' has also been used in a legal sense to mean 'renunciation of allegiance;' "

Or you could be one of these ;
" the term is often used in the context of professionals sent abroad by their companies, as opposed to locally hired staff. "

Expatriate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> If you spend more than 90 days at a time in Spain then you need to be a resident for healthcare purposes. However, if you split your time between the two countries, then you should have filled in the S1, so that you can receive medical care while in Spain???
> 
> Jo xxx


ahh - but an 'expat' doesn't split their time between countries...

Definition of expatriate - migrant and politics



> Definition of *expatriate*
> * noun *
> 
> *Pronunciation:* /ɪksˈpatrɪət, -ˈpeɪtrɪət, ɛks-/ a person who lives outside their native country:


bottom line is - anyone living here shouldn't be using the EHIC

if they are flitting back & forth then they _could, _arguably , just be here for lots of holidays

but then they wouldn't be 'expats'.......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> " An expatriate (in abbreviated form, expat) is a person temporarily or permanently residing in a country and culture other than that of the person's upbringing. "
> 
> " In its broadest sense, an expatriate is any person living in a different country from where he or she is a citizen. "
> " . 'Expatriation' has also been used in a legal sense to mean 'renunciation of allegiance;' "
> ...



 just beat me to it!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Well it does not matter what you call yourself expat/british/thingy or whatever - if you fit into the
scenario as mentioned above you need to register. Just google

Entry & residence requirements

and I am sure the UK Gov and spanish gov dont give two hoots about the dictionary its the law and legalities they are concerned with.


----------

